# 27Rsds Furnace



## E6FIREMAN (Aug 10, 2012)

Hello all time for me to ask a dumb question we got our first outback this summer its a 27rsds and we are planning to take it out to myrtle beach next weekend and i have tried all i can think of to get the heater runnimg can anyone tell me how to get it going thanks!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Do you have the propane tank(s) on? Are they full? Did you bleed the line to ensure gas is flowing (done at stove is easy for me)?

Are you on shore power?

Are you on battery? If on battery...is it fully charged?

What are your symptoms? Do you hear the fan kick on for a while...then turn off? This can be the circuit board failing to detect 1) enough power or 2) proper propane flow.

Answer these, and we'll go from there.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Batteries in the remote good?

Remote and carrier unit in sync with each other?

John


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

You can have propane in the tanks but so little as to not have enough pressure to run the furnace. I know from experience.


----------



## E6FIREMAN (Aug 10, 2012)

yes tanks are on i can get the stove to work so i think the lines have no air in them i have tried on battery and pluged up at my house batteries should be good in the remote i can control the a/c dont know how to sync it with the unit could the a/c work and not the heater? it does nothing when i try the heater no noise cant get anything out of it


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Is the heater switch turned on?

Check battery connection (even on shore power). Check connection at heater. Check fuse box for blown fuse.


----------



## E6FIREMAN (Aug 10, 2012)

the only heater switch i know of is on the remote unless there is one i dont know about i will have to check battery connections tomorrow


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Have you tried the Furnace override switch on the AC unit? The button allows furnace operation even if the remote is lost or damaged.


----------



## E6FIREMAN (Aug 10, 2012)

just for the heck of it i changed the batteries in the remote and it started right up and works great cant figure out why the batteries made the diffrence i was able to use the a/c with no problem with the old natteries and i been trying to get the heater to work with the same batteries and it was no good so strange enough i have heat now thanks to everyone for the help and replies its nice to know you can get help on these forums once again thanks everyboby til my next problem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

